# Easter hats



## Wren (Mar 2, 2019)

I saw these miniature hats in a charity shop, and enjoyed decorating them to give as Easter gifts


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2019)

They're cute, Wren. I remember in the early 80's full-sized straw hats, decorated with flowers and ribbons, etc. were popular to hang on a door. 

I made one with purple flowers and dark green ribbon. I love your purple one!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 2, 2019)

Very pretty. I also had one hanging on my front door. I liked the idea, to bad people don't do it anymore.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 2, 2019)

In your Easter bonnet, 
with all the frills upon it 
You’ll be the grandest lady 
In the Easter Parade 
I’ll be all in the clover
And when they look you over 
I’ll be the proudest fellow 
In the Easter parade 


On the avenue , Fifth avenue 
Photographers will snap it 
And you’ll find the you’re in the rotogravure 
Oh I could write a sonnet 
About your Easter bonnet 
And of the girl I’m taking 
To the Easter parade


----------



## Keesha (Mar 2, 2019)

And this idea I’m scooping this Easter. It’s so cute.,


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2019)

I love this one. There are more on Pinterest.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Mar 2, 2019)

I had one, once upon a time...


----------



## Falcon (Mar 2, 2019)

All  beautiful  but  stay  indoors  on a windy day.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 2, 2019)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 62930
> 
> I had one, once upon a time...


What an adorable picture of you Seeker. So cute. 



Falcon said:


> All  beautiful  but  stay  indoors  on a windy day.


You think? :laugh:


----------



## Seeker (Mar 2, 2019)

> What an adorable picture of you Seeker. So cute.



Thanks Keesha..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2019)

About 15 years ago instead of pictures above my bed, I had a whole wall of straw hats with pastel coloured ribbons ..I can't find a picture of them but like this...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2019)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 62930
> 
> I had one, once upon a time...



Me too, Seeker, and the same blonde bangs.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2019)

And along the line of  Keesha's ..


----------

